# Furry games you want to see made?



## Das Fluffinpuff (Jun 6, 2010)

Any furry themed games you wish somebody would make? (i.e. another Starfox, or a furry themed dating game, or a furry Unreal mod, whatever)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 6, 2010)

Furries corrupt every game they get their hands on.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd like to see someone finish the anthro breeder game I was working on... >.>


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jun 6, 2010)

I would like to see 2 games made. First, a sequel to Conker's Bad Fur Day, and another Banjo Kazooie platformer.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I don't want to see any made.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 6, 2010)

Star Fox Wii please.


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm surprised this hasn't been brought up yet.

http://www.antilia-game.com/

Yes, a furry MMO that focuses on player interaction and visual appeal.


----------



## Morroke (Jun 6, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I'd like to see someone finish the anthro breeder game I was working on... >.>



What.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 7, 2010)

Morroke said:


> What.


I was playing the flash game Celebrity Pedigree.  That game involves breeding humorous critters with dog bodies and human heads.  I thought to myself, I could make all the art for a game like this.  It's just a digital paperdoll system, like Candybar doll, or Hero Machine, or tektek.org's dream avatar creator which is based on the avatar system of Gaia Online.  I thought, I always wished Gaia's avatar system had more grown-up looking characters and better anthro parts.  People are always begging for free pics of their fursonas or illustrations of characters in their stories - if I make the game's paperdoll system usable by itself and make a function to export the anthros players create, the players can use the saved pics as forum avatars or story illustrations, and that use will in turn advertise the game and get more players to try it.

So, I started making art.  I made art and made art for about 2 months, until I thought I was about halfway done.  Then I went recruiting and found a programmer who could make a flash game.  His part of the task was way faster than mine - he got a paperdoll interface working while I was realizing I wasn't even halfway done - more like a third.  I kept making art for another month, and passed the actual halfway point, but I was getting burned out.  I also had sketched out a general design for the breeder part of the game, but I didn't feel up to deciding how it would work in detail.  The programmer also got bored of the project.  So, since we were both burned out we stopped, and here the half-made game sits on my harddrive.

To show you what I did get done, below is an avatar made within the game and exported using the game's export function.  The muscular male avatar type is basically complete including lots of animal body parts in a full range of color.  But the other 5 avatar types need a lot more work by a vector artist who could match my style.  Also, the breeding game needs a ton more work.


----------



## Kuraggo (Jun 7, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I would like to see 2 games made. First, a sequel to Conker's Bad Fur Day, and another Banjo Kazooie platformer.



Yeah ever since I played the original on the 64 I always wanted to play a sequel. The remake was good and all but I want a new story, and rare messed up big time with Nuts & Bolts.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 7, 2010)

Star Fox FPS. Without the giant heads or annoying voices. And lots of gore!


----------



## Arc (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't care -that- much about having anthropomorphic in my games, I just want enjoyable games.
Having anthro characters in a good game is a nice little bonus, though.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm O.K.:  Furry Edition


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I'm O.K.:  Furry Edition



oh god this.  SO MUCH.

You have a BRILLIANT mind, Attaman.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> *picture*



...

No.

goddammit doublepost


----------

